# Any Signs of the Nikon D400



## timarp000 (Oct 1, 2012)

The title says it all...


----------



## Judobreaker (Oct 1, 2012)

As far as I know...: No.


----------



## shadowlands (Oct 1, 2012)

I know.... I hope they come out with one!!!
I don't really want the D600. The higher ISO performance would be nice, but other than that, I'd rather have something more like a D300s.
So yes, bring on a D400, please!!!!


----------



## Gervaisphoto (Oct 1, 2012)

The only hope I have is from Nikon Asia on twitter:

@gervaisphoto: @NikonUSA @NikonAsia @nikonnews Congratulation for the Nikon D600 ! Now can I expect an announcement for the Nikon D400 soon?

@NikonAsia: @gervaisphoto, thank you for your support for the D600, stay tuned with us for more news!


----------



## StandingBear1983 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'll go out on a limp by saying that were seeing a move to cheaper FF sensors and leaving behind slowly DX sensors...in a few years even the most cheap line of starter cameras will be FF...just like back in the day they had 35mm film FF in a compact camera.


----------



## Gervaisphoto (Oct 2, 2012)

Nikon D600 is fine for someone who wants to buy a first camera. But when you invested thousands of dollars for a camera and lens back when it was negative film, then invest thousands of dollars again to go digital and buy dx lens, you do not want to buy new fx lens again. In a few years I will but let me enjoy my dx lens for a little more time


----------



## austriker (Oct 3, 2012)

I think its going to be tough to position a DSLR between a D600 and D800. Although it would be my dream camera.


----------



## mjhoward (Oct 3, 2012)

austriker said:


> I think its going to be tough to position a DSLR between a D600 and D800.



It's a good thing that's not what they're talking about.


----------



## Struxure (Oct 4, 2012)

Nikon rumor mentioned that there is still an announcement this year by Nikon. D4x .... D400 ???


----------



## StandingBear1983 (Oct 4, 2012)

This is the last camera for 2012 
Nikon 1 V2 mirrorless camera will be announced next | Nikon Rumors

something may come out on CES 2013...


----------



## johncam (Nov 2, 2012)

No signs


----------



## StandingBear1983 (Nov 2, 2012)

With the D600 that sorta took the place of the D400 in price range, they might turn the D7100 to the high end DX when it comes out...who knows...


----------



## TheLost (Nov 2, 2012)

The D5200 will be announced next week...  I would assume that will be the last Nikon camera released in 2012.

It's a safe bet to think the D400 or D7100 will be released in the spring (i doubt they would release them at the same time).  Going by Nikon's past history they'd probably release the more expensive D400 first. 

I still won't be surprised if Nikon just bumps the pro-level features on the D7100 and call's it good.


----------



## shadowlands (Nov 2, 2012)

Early part of 2013 we should see something, hopefully... either a D7100, D7200 or D400.
I want the D400. If the D7100 and D400 get blended into one I hope it's more like the D300/D400 in size, build, etc...


----------



## Solarflare (Nov 2, 2012)

Well, nikonrumors knows squat recently. Last rumor is from mid june. Oddly specific, but since then they kept total radio silence about this.

I guess a D400 >> D7100. But then again, maybe Nikon believes enthusiasts will move to FX anyway ?




shadowlands said:


> I don't really want the D600. The higher ISO performance would be nice, but other than that, I'd rather have something more like a D300s.


 I would like a best-of mix of the D600 and the D800E.  Maybe also a bit of the D4 scrambled in as well.




Gervaisphoto said:


> The only hope I have is from Nikon Asia on twitter:
> 
> @gervaisphoto: @NikonUSA @NikonAsia @nikonnews Congratulation for the Nikon D600 ! Now can I expect an announcement for the Nikon D400 soon?
> 
> @NikonAsia: @gervaisphoto, thank you for your support for the D600, stay tuned with us for more news!


 I cant see much hope there. In fact, not the faintest hint of encouragement on the specific topic of a D400.


----------



## StandingBear1983 (Nov 3, 2012)

is it possible that we are seeing a movement to a DX line only for consumers and the moving to FX in the advanced and pro levels? i think they might of ditched the D400 for the D600 as a replacement...


----------



## coastalconn (Nov 3, 2012)

I don't think so...  The d600 is no replacement for the mythical d400.  It lacks the build, AF system and speed...


----------

